# California dreaming...



## felixthecat (Sep 10, 2017)

Ok, a combination of late mid life crisis and a bit of back pay has resulted in me not spending the money on something sensible but booking flights to LA in May next year instead

Tips and advice for a lone traveller please? I will start and finish in LA but plan on driving as far as SF. I'm already checking out airbnbs, which I think is the way to go for someone travelling alone


----------



## scifisam (Sep 10, 2017)

If you're not dead-set on going to San Fran, then going South to San Diego and East to Vegas and the Grand Canyon are great options. There's a lot of pretty or not so pretty nothing between LA and San Francisco and not much to do whereas you can drive to Vegas in a day easily and then either drive to the Grand Canyon or get one of the many cheap coach trips out there. Route 66 doesnt really exist any more but visiting the stops on the remaining bits is an experience in itself.

There's tons to see and do in LA itself. Skyscraper can probably tell you more but the Huntingdon, La Brea (tar pits - an anthropological museum near tonthe fantastic art museum) and basically so many things are well worth visiting. 

In May, pack jumpers or hoodies or possibly just pack one and buy more there, but prepare for cold. It can get really cold in the evenings even in LA (last time I went was last May). San Francisco will be chilly.


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 10, 2017)

I'm there  for 19 days so I've got a reasonable amount of time I guess. I'm open to.pretty much any suggestions!


----------



## Maltin (Sep 10, 2017)

I think the drive to SF along the coast is pretty nice and prefer SF to LA. I don't particularly like LA or think there is much to do there. I preferred it the second time more than the first as I had a car but I still don't like the idea of having to drive everywhere to explore the place.  

Not far from SF you can also go enjoy the wine country of Sonoma and Napa. 

If you like parks, Yosemite is very good and might be interesting to also go to Sequoia, Joshua Tree and Death Valley national parks. 

With 19 days you have time to see quite a lot.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 10, 2017)

On the coast between Sf and LA is the Madonna Inn and spa (no relation to her madgesty).

It's widely accepted as the kitchest hotel in the world.  Totally on my personal bucket list.


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 11, 2017)

Oh...MY!
That's in SLO which is on my preliminary itinerary. Hmm...


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 13, 2017)

Ok anyone got any views on this as an itinerary?

Arrive LA afternoon 5th May
Leave LA morning 9th May
(Santa Barbara/ Solvang.)
Arrive Cayucos early evening 9th May
Leave Cayucos 10th May
Arrive Monterey afternoon 10th May
(Big Sur/Point Lobos/Monterey/Carmel/ winery)
Leave Monterey 13th May
Arrive SF 13th May
Leave SF 17th May
Arrive Yosemite 17th May
Depart Yosemite 19th May
Arrive Grand Canyon 19th May
Depart Grand Canyon 21st May
Arrive LA 21st May
Depart LA 24th May
... And back to London

Up to 10th May is definite the rest is up for playing around with


----------



## 2hats (Sep 13, 2017)

You are setting yourself up for one or two long driving days there. Unless you have a long list of things you desperately want to see in LA (it's not really all it is cracked up to be) I'd break the drive from Yosemite in eg Death Valley, though it depends on how much you prefer wild landscape over cities I guess (I used to land in LA or SF, grab a 4WD then disappear into the desert for several weeks - didn't take long to lose interest in LA once I'd been to a handful of locations. I only ever go back to see friends. SF far more interesting.)

E2a: never found PCH that interesting to be honest. Especially after spending so much time on Dorset/Devon/Cornish/Western Scottish coasts. (off-topic: Great Ocean Road similarly).


----------



## Maltin (Sep 13, 2017)

As 2hats mentions, your itinerary has two potentially long drives - Yosemite to Grand Canyon, GC to LA. I would also suggest reducing the time in LA on the return visit to factor this in. Could also reduce the time in Monterey and I would plan to arrive in Monterey in the evening as there are plenty of stopping points on the drive there. Also, if you like wine, perhaps schedule a day/night in Napa/Sonoma when you are up near SF, perhaps the day before you go to Yosemite.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 13, 2017)

We spent part of our honeymoon in SF and then Glen Ellen in Sonoma Valley, in October 2013.

If you like wine or countryside or food or all 3 then I highly recommend Sonoma, just 1hr from the Golden Gate bridge.

It's a slice of small town America, very relaxed and welcoming. The wine industry is very unpolished and accessible compared to neighbouring Napa Valley, which felt a bit snooty and grand.

We then drove from Sonoma to LA in 1 day, just under 12 hours. The coastal scenery is breathtaking and in hindsight we should have stopped for a night or 2 to check out a coastal town but we were scheduled to fly out of LAX to Mexico.

Prepare yourself for up to 14 lanes of LA freeway traffic but don't let this put you off - it's an experience in itself.

If you do decide on Sonoma I can recommend a couple of places to stay/eat/drink.

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2hats (Sep 13, 2017)

Hoss said:


> Prepare yourself for up to 14 lanes of LA freeway traffic but don't let this put you off - it's an experience in itself.


Badunk, badunk, badunk, badunk, etc. (many freeways, particularly around LA, are precast concrete slab built and they all shift with each seismic event, settling unevenly).

Just treat all other freeway drivers as idiots and do all their thinking for them; assume none of them will use their mirrors or indicate (they rarely do). 

Also, don't drive along I-5 (LA-SF) unless you have a strong stomach. The stench* and views of the intensive cattle farms are surely enough to turn the most ardent meat eaters vegan. 

* last personally sampled just over 10 years ago now so may have changed.


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 13, 2017)

Yeah I did wonder about the 2 long days, partic the SF to Yosemite one. I can split it that's no problem and I'm happy to drop the last bit in LA. Sonoma - I like the idea. Food and wine I'm good at

* does MORE crossing out...)

Driving anywhere doesn't faze me - I drove on mental roads with mental (often drunk) drivers in the Caribbean, usually in cars missing bits like handbrakes and wing mirrors. Yeah this is different but it's still driving with lunatics


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 14, 2017)

Although tbf the SF (or probably now Sonoma) to Yosemite isnt any further than the drive I've done today (Bath to Stanstead 3.75hrs) and probably a whole lot more interesting


----------



## 1927 (Sep 15, 2017)

2hats said:


> Badunk, badunk, badunk, badunk, etc. (many freeways, particularly around LA, are precast concrete slab built and they all shift with each seismic event, settling unevenly).
> 
> Just treat all other freeway drivers as idiots and do all their thinking for them; assume none of them will use their mirrors or indicate (they rarely do).
> 
> ...


There that one massive cattle station half way between LA and Sacramento that you can smell for miles before and after!


----------



## aqua (Sep 15, 2017)

felixthecat said:


> Ok anyone got any views on this as an itinerary?
> 
> Arrive LA afternoon 5th May
> Leave LA morning 9th May
> ...


you've left out visiting 'friends'


----------



## 1927 (Sep 15, 2017)

While in Monterrey make sure you walk up the pier and try everyone's free samples of clam chowder and go on a whale watching trip.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 15, 2017)

felixthecat said:


> Driving anywhere doesn't faze me - I drove on mental roads with mental (often drunk) drivers in the Caribbean, usually in cars missing bits like handbrakes and wing mirrors. Yeah this is different but it's still driving with lunatics


Considering some of the routes you've taken from our house to yours I'd say it'll be a success if you avoid driving into the Grand Canyon itself


----------



## Maltin (Sep 15, 2017)

felixthecat said:


> Yeah I did wonder about the 2 long days, partic the SF to Yosemite one.


i think SF to Yosemite is fine in one go. it was more the Yosemite to Grand Canyon leg which is a 10 hour drive that perhaps you would want to split into 2 days especially as there are other places on the way you could stop at.  The second longest was Grand Canyon to LA which is 7.5 hours.


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 15, 2017)

I'd already decided to split the Yosemite to Grand Canyon drive with a Death Valley day.

I'll probably suck up the last drive - although i might not...


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 15, 2017)

Any suggestions where to stop off if I do change my mind?


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 15, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Considering some of the routes you've taken from our house to yours I'd say it'll be a success if you avoid driving into the Grand Canyon itself



It's true that I don't have the best sense of direction


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 15, 2017)

aqua said:


> you've left out visiting 'friends'


I don't plan on it...


----------



## 1927 (Sep 18, 2017)

felixthecat said:


> Any suggestions where to stop off if I do change my mind?


Las Vegas.


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 18, 2017)

1927 said:


> Las Vegas.


Surely thats more out of the way?

Anyway, the thought of Vegas doesn't excite me.


----------



## petee (Sep 19, 2017)

there's the other, older las vegas, which is further out of your way but more agreeable

Las Vegas, New Mexico - Wikipedia


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 24, 2017)

oh alright now I've got Vegas on my itinerary. It makes sense to go Yosemite -> Death Valley ->Vegas (organised tour to Grand Canyon because it would be nice to have a day not driving) and straight back to LAX on the 24th - my flight isn't until 7:30pm and its about a 4hr drive from Vegas to LA. I dont NEED to go back to LA any earlier tbh.

Eta in fact it'll only cost me about £40 to fly from Vegas to LA so I might do that rather than drive


----------



## 1927 (Sep 24, 2017)

felixthecat said:


> oh alright now I've got Vegas on my itinerary. It makes sense to go Yosemite -> Death Valley ->Vegas (organised tour to Grand Canyon because it would be nice to have a day not driving) and straight back to LAX on the 24th - my flight isn't until 7:30pm and its about a 4hr drive from Vegas to LA. I dont NEED to go back to LA any earlier tbh.
> 
> Eta in fact it'll only cost me about £40 to fly from Vegas to LA so I might do that rather than drive


Go to Hoover Dam en route, if your into man made wonders its up there as one of the most impressive.


----------



## Maltin (Sep 24, 2017)

felixthecat said:


> Eta in fact it'll only cost me about £40 to fly from Vegas to LA so I might do that rather than drive


While it might be cheap to fly, there may be extra cost in returning the rental car to a different location.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 24, 2017)

Maltin said:


> While it might be cheap to fly, there may be extra cost in returning the rental car to a different location.


Not likely between LA and Vegas.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 24, 2017)

1927 said:


> Go to Hoover Dam en route, if your into man made wonders its up there as one of the most impressive.



The coach trip I went on from LV to the Grand Canyon included the Hoover Dam automatically.

From LA to Vegas I got the bus. It was fairly long (but obvs was city centre to city centre) but also fairly comfortable and the views were interesting in a weird way - so many miles of nothingness. You'd see a house and around it twenty miles of desert. What an isolated way to live. Also route 66 I think I'd recommend that over a plane actually.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 25, 2017)

scifisam said:


> The coach trip I went on from LV to the Grand Canyon included the Hoover Dam automatically.
> 
> From LA to Vegas I got the bus. It was fairly long (but obvs was city centre to city centre) but also fairly comfortable and the views were interesting in a weird way - so many miles of nothingness. You'd see a house and around it twenty miles of desert. What an isolated way to live. Also route 66 I think I'd recommend that over a plane actually.


once drove Vegas to La. Left Veags in 96 degrees and arrived to something similar in LA, in between went through snow drifts!


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 26, 2017)

Itinerary now settled
LA 5th - 9th
Cayucos 9th-10th
Monterey 10th -13th
SF 13th-17th (will use this as a base to visit Sonoma/Napa)
Fish Creek 17th-19th (staying in Yosemite was astronomical and I'm not camping alone. Still gives me easy access and great tours from there)
Mammoth Lakes 19th-20th
Beatty/Death Valley 20th -21st
Las Vegas 21st-24th - have booked a Grand Canyon day and Cirque Du Soleil on my last evening

Fly home evening of 24th.

I'm still a bit ?? about what to do in LA. I want to visit the Griffith Observatory and La Brea tar pits, but I'm kinda meh about the main touristy stuff. Ideas? Everywhere else I know exactly what I want to do and see.


----------



## petee (Oct 26, 2017)

in LA: would the movie studios give tours?


----------



## 1927 (Oct 26, 2017)

Still think you are spending too much time in LA!


----------



## scifisam (Oct 26, 2017)

petee said:


> in LA: would the movie studios give tours?



Universal does but as part of the theme park entry, which wouldn't be much fun as a lone adult. 

Right next to La Brea is the main - very good - art museum, LACMA. Between them you could easily spend one full enjoyable day.

The Huntingdon Library doesn't look that special if you're used to English country houses, but it has a lot of hidden treasures (one of Edison's original lightbulbs, for example, and Gainsborough's Blue Boy). The Getty Museum also looks awesome but I haven't been personally. Actually in general LA is good for museums, particularly art, so you can probably just Google for which ones are near you. 

I can't remember when exactly you're going but you could try out a sports game, whichever sport's in season  - they're an experience in themselves. Basketball has a lot going on on the court and tickets to see the LA Clippers are generally easier and cheaper to get than the more famous Lakers

The drive in (I've been to this one - Outdoor Movies Los Angeles Pet friendly - very much for the locals rather than tourists) is another quintessentially American experience that's not actually widely available any more.

Venice Beach (and Santa Monica) is worth a visit, just to wander around and look at stuff

My friends go hiking around Big Bear, but the Hollywood sign is also a popular walking spot and I don't mean in a dodgy way.


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 26, 2017)

I hadn't thought of LACMA.  I'D like to go to the Getty Centre just for Van Gogh's Irises!

I'd bloody love to go to a basketball game - it's a sport I follow - but by the time I'm there it'll be playoff time. The regular season games end in April and I'm there in May.


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 30, 2018)

Bloody hell this has come around quickly! I'm off this weekend!


----------



## 2hats (Apr 30, 2018)

If you are still wondering about “non-main-touristy-stuff” then get out of LA eastwards and go wander around Joshua Tree and the cactus gardens there. Alternatively try and find the original MASH set or the West/Ward batcave. 

Obviously I would suggest JPL, but they don’t have an open day until early June.


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 30, 2018)

Have a great time!


----------



## Maltin (Apr 30, 2018)

petee said:


> in LA: would the movie studios give tours?


As mentioned earlier by scifisam, you can do a tour at Universal. 

You can also do tours at Warner Brothers and Paramount.


----------



## felixthecat (May 26, 2018)

Well I'm back.

It was fucking awesome and I didn't want to come home. I'm knackered, mind you


----------



## blossie33 (May 26, 2018)

Glad you had such a brilliant time!


----------



## Athos (May 26, 2018)

felixthecat said:


> Well I'm back.
> 
> It was fucking awesome and I didn't want to come home. I'm knackered, mind you



Glad you had a good time. What were the highlights?  (I ask because I'm going next month:  San Fran to LA to Las Vegas (and Grand Canyon).)


----------



## felixthecat (May 26, 2018)

My best bits? Oooh difficult. Probably driving through the Sierra Nevadas. I had to stop every 2 minutes because the views just got better and better. Damn, no, seeing a blue whale on my whale watching trip. Or possibly craft beer drinking in SF or just riding a bike along the Santa Monica bike path. Or just gawping at the sheer beauty of Yosemite, all of it. Maybe being one of those annoying people on an electric scooter whizzing around Golden Gate Park, although it just might be the Gordon Ramsey burger at Planet Hollywood in Vegas, washed down with blueberry mojitos in the company of a lovely bartender called Ed.
And I thought the Hoover dam was magnificent -Don't miss it on the way to the Grand Canyon. A masterpiece of art deco architecture right down to the shiny brass doors.
Learning about ice hockey from a bunch of Las Vegas bikers (red riders mc iirc) in a bar in Stovepipe Wells also had to be a bit of a highlight, as did finding the weird sculptures in the desert.

So much stuff, so many memories.

So many bloody photographs to sort through...


----------



## felixthecat (May 26, 2018)

And if you haven't booked your tour to Alcatraz do it NOW.
Also if you're thinking about doing the Grand Canyon Skywalk, think carefully. It really isn't all that and it's not cheap.


----------



## Ted Striker (May 26, 2018)

Cool...I'm off there (San Diego to San Fran, route tbc) so going to take some inspiration from this


----------



## twentythreedom (May 26, 2018)

Glad to hear you had a great time felixthecat - excellent pics too


----------

